# M-edge Vs. Stylz cover



## KarenJT (Dec 27, 2008)

I would like to get a new cover for my Kindle.  Can anyone compare the M-Edge cover to the Stylz Avantgarde or Cosmo covers?

I can't decide between the 2.  I kind of like the cut-out on the back of the Stylz, but there seems to be more discussion about the M-Edge.

Any suggestions?
karen


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I have both now.  

I think the Stylz Avantgarde is gorgeous - more so than the M-edge.  The croco trim on black leather is very stylish.   I also love having the holes in the back of the Stylz.  I was always stretching the corners of my M-edge so that I could turn the Kindle on and off.

The Stylz is heavier than the M-edge but not enough that it bothers me. 

On the other hand the M-edge holds the Kindle sturdier.  To compensate - I added a 3M strip (like velcro) behind the Kindle so that it is more sturdy in the Stylz.

I find both comfortable to fold back when I hold it.   That was important to me and why I didn't like the Oberon.  

All in all - I like the Stylz Avantgarde more than the M-edge which says a lot since I really do like the M-edge.   It's just so pretty.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BorderCollieLady,

thanks for the head-to-head comparison on the M-edge vs Stylz!  I've only got the Oberon and the original.  I know you didn't like the feel of the wool on the Oberon, but I was fine with it and I love the cover, so I'm unlikely to buy another cover for awhile!  It's great to hear a detailed reveiw of the M-edge and Stylz!

Betsy


----------



## KarenJT (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks BordieCollieLady,

You've helped me make my decision.  I'm going with the Avantrgarde.


----------



## revbilly (Dec 9, 2008)

I have the Stylz cover and love it. It actually weighs more than the Kindle but I love the the feel and it adds the thickness which feels great in my hand. I also like the card slots, SD card slots and all the slots for storage. The hole for the switches is great.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

I have neither so can't compare.  

However, I am leaning towards the M-Edge because I want a built in light.  At one point, I wanted a cutout in the back, but its not as important to me anymore. Some have reported taking their leather covers to a cobbler and successfully had a hole punched for the switches.  (I haven't tried it though).


----------



## Lalaboobaby (Dec 31, 2008)

bordercollielady said:


> I have both now.
> 
> I think the Stylz Avantgarde is gorgeous - more so than the M-edge. The croco trim on black leather is very stylish. I also love having the holes in the back of the Stylz. I was always stretching the corners of my M-edge so that I could turn the Kindle on and off.
> 
> ...


----------

